
Highs and Lows Come and Go, But Will is Relentless - messel
http://www.victusspiritus.com/2010/06/28/highs-and-lows-come-and-go-but-will-is-relentless/
======
aduric
I Like the headline, but the author presents a bunch of regurgitated fluff in
the actual article. In the guise of motivation, all I took away from it is
that the author is a pompous jackass. I mean, what's wrong with "settling" and
taking care of your family if that your motivation? Why should you get
ridiculed for it?

I really hope that this is a satirical article mocking some of the so-called
"motivational" crap that has littered HN recently.

~~~
messel
It's legit, or at least as legit as it can be coming from me. Did I come
across too pompous? This is sincerely what I believe and value, although it's
an old idea.

From the post: "Surviving and taking care of your family is an admirable dream
in my book, but the quality of your aspirations aren’t for me to judge. I can
only observe your dedication"

/post author

~~~
aduric
I read your quote, but it was framed in such as way that I got the feeling
that you were being self-righteous and shallow. First of all you started off
with "Surviving..."

Now I don't know anyone with a family who would consider their raison d'être
as "surviving."

Then you continued with "...but the quality of your aspirations aren't for me
to judge". As if their aspirations were of such inferior quality that it's not
even worthy of your judgement.

Anyway, maybe I'm being a bit too defensive in this case, but many people have
many different reasons for doing what they do. They are motivated by money,
sex, success, spirituality, family, all kinds of things, and they show
dedication to them.

Without sounding too philosophical, life should be lived as balanced as
possible and time should be given to a reasonable amount of disparate things
like work, love, play or (heaven forbid) even nothing!

